# Can you use a normal airstone for CO2 diffusion?



## hypsophrys (Nov 16, 2003)

HHHH (HubbaHubbaHeHe) , 

I had a green airstone crumble in my hands after a day of this, so I switched to a white one... I have no idea what the difference in composition is, but there does seem to be one.

This is definitely working in my smaller tanks, but I am sure it would be very innefficient for a big tank like yours. I don't need 100%, or even 50% diffusion in my 6g, for example.

Get the Hagen.

Ian


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

if all you're doing is letting the airstone break the bubbles up, then you're not diffusing much of the CO2 at all. I had the same experience with disintegrating blue airstones but the white ones lasted a while. they did get slimy, though. I was using them to bubble into an inverted cup, though.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Hubba, 
I am going to assume (correctly, I hope :wink: ) that you are running a DIY CO2 system. I think in the same situation, I would use the Hagen CO2 ramp. The CO2 bubble stays in contact with your aquarium water a lot longer. That gives the CO2 bubble more time to dissolve into your aquarium.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Whoa Hubs!

I just read on another thread you are going with a pressurized CO2 system. If that is the case, then depending on the filter you are using would be either an internal or external CO2 reactor. You will get far better diffusion with a reactor.

Mike


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

If you're going pressurized, you'll be wasting valuable CO2 with a plain airstone. A Hagen 'ladder' diffuser is actually very effective...if they made them taller, you could get 100% diffusion.
If you're going pressurized then you really need a better reactor, which does get 100% dissolve rates, and will pay for itself after a couple of years since you'll be using less CO2 and paying for fewer refills. Something like Rex's external PVC reactor, or an internal powerhead/tube reactor.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

thanks for all your helps , guys, you're the best =D 

anyway, how bout a 4 membrane diffuser like the one from aqua medic? will that provide 100% diffusion??


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

by the way, i just bought an eheim ecco for this tank thanks to all the help i got from the other thread. I got it from bigalsonline. i have no shipping confirmation yet and they haven't responded to my email, but hopefully i get the order soon


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Do you have an aversion to a CO2 reactor? If not use a reactor over a diffuser. 
Heres why. Diffusers are prone to clogging especially if your water is hard. They also lose there ability to break up the tiny bubbles over time. 
A reactor is pretty bulletproof. Once you got the reactor operating the way you want you can pretty much forget about it. My reactor 1000 is the most maintenance-free part of the entire tank. It's been going for 2 years without even a burp.


----------



## jojomichael (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm using a wood diffuser made of limewood...


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

no, marcel, i don't have an aversion to the reactor. actually I was just curious..but since i'm going buck wild on buying all this equipment , i might as well go ahead and buy a reactor!! woohoo! Do yall have any suggestions for where i could get a good deal on reactors?? BTW No DIY as i want a more professional look and i'm not the handiest man or even half LOL


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

www.aquabotanic.com 
www.aquatic-store.com


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

hubbahubbahehe said:


> ....anyway, how bout a 4 membrane diffuser like the one from aqua medic? will that provide 100% diffusion??


I haven't heard anyone say anything good about this system, I haven't had the chance to try it myself. I think the science behind it might be good, but then you need to have an effective application of the science to make a quality product.


----------

